# Questions for PM25V owners



## raven7usa (Feb 11, 2017)

Considering a PM25V purchase for only occasional use. The $300 dollar power feed option would be stretching the budget a bit.  Is the power feed really worth the money? Give me some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes.

End of comments!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 11, 2017)

I just added the X-axis drive to my PM30. Well worth the effort.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 12, 2017)

I think it depends on your use. If you're going to be milling longish items, or large flat surfaces, yes, if you're doing bolt circles, no. 
I built one for mine using a electric window motor from a car.


----------



## LEM (Feb 14, 2017)

Would not be without it.


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 15, 2017)

While I don't have a Pm-25, I do have a 727.  I don't have a powerfeed on mine and it does get to be tiresome and pain in the butt sometimes on longer pieces.  If you don't get it at first, you can always add it later when the budget allows.


----------



## Greebles (Feb 15, 2017)

Stefan Gotteswinter has an excellent video series on adding PDF to his RF-45 Clone on YouTube.










-Denzil


----------

